

Show HN: My afternoon project, Clustergram - vaf

I built this in an afternoon. It simply lets user quickly create pages of instagram photos that correspond to tags (selected by the user).<p>The font I use renders great on Safari and Chrome. Some have told me that it renders a bit differently on Firefox but is otherwise ok. Let me know if you run into any issues like this or if you have any general suggestions!<p>Thanks!<p>http://clustergram.torehan.me
======
adamtaa
I think this is interesting as a discovery application. I also found it easy
to use which I like.

~~~
vaf
thats interesting. thanks!

